# OTHER BfGoodrich Tires



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

Looking at some new tires... 

Any good/bad experiences with either of these tires?
I am looking at replacing the stock 17 inch BFG's with: 

--BFG G-Force Sport, or 
--BFG G-Force T/A KDW

Specifically - how do you think they compare to the stock KDWS's? 

Thanks -
BOB


----------

